# Pirates of the Caribbean : On Stranger Tides



## Theraima (May 20, 2011)

Anyone seen it yet? I just went to a movie theater to see it, and I didnt think much of it. It was surprisingly good, at least in my opinion.


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2011)

Saw it yesterday. Nice movie, but the 2nd or the 3rd one were probably better.


----------



## xist (May 20, 2011)

I've not seen it although i'm tempted purely because Penelope Cruz is >>>>>>>>>>>> Kiera Knightley. Tom Cruise was nuts.....


----------



## Ikki (May 20, 2011)

I'm probably gonna see it next weekend. I've liked them all so far.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna watch it next week, since the trailer's pretty good.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

Booked the tickets for a show this Monday.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 21, 2011)

Watched Pirates of the Caribbean 4 yesterday, and damn did this suck ass. It was boring, so much that I actually decided to watch videos on my cellphone for a few minutes, and apparently I didn't miss anything at all. It was repetitive and overlong, incoherent and unnecessarily noisy. The good characters and actors are wasted on a plot without substance. I think I've had more than enough of my Pirates movies. There's only so much you can do with a theme park ride. Jerry Bruckheimer and Disney keep cashing this in, it's annoying.

1.5/4


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Nowadays it's all about making money KingdomBlade...and I don't get why people read reviews before going to see (pointing at my friends, family and other possible people in the world)

Of course I'm not that kind of person who decides to go to a movie if a review is good, I don't care about the reviews, everyones taste is different, people who follow reviews make me wonder "Are you that dumb that you can't go to the Cinema watch the movie yourself and judge it?? Always need to be spoon fed by reviews?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there.

I'll probably go today or next week, depends if the car gets fixed (at the garage atm) since weekdays are busy days. Weekends it is.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 21, 2011)

one day before it got released i watched the other 2 movies that i havent seen yet
damn lego games hooking me up to the series again

but it wasn't such a bad movie at all

they dont really make such movies nowadays..
only overrated crap that gets 9001 million dollars cash


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

PoC: OST is a movie worth watching once even though you might be thinking its overrated.


----------



## Nirraic (May 21, 2011)

decent movie, i watched in 3D earlier on today, not many 3d effects, kinda like Avatar in 3D how there wasn't much popping out rather popping in of the 3D effect.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

Nirraic said:
			
		

> decent movie, i watched in 3D earlier on today, not many 3d effects, kinda like Avatar in 3D how there wasn't much popping out rather popping in of the 3D effect.



Such movies do not give such effects as spy kids which had much better 3d effects.


----------



## Nirraic (May 21, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Nirraic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that because directors these days are not using 3D as a gimmick their using it to make you more involved in the movie by making you feel like you actually there


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Nowadays it's all about making money KingdomBlade...and I don't get why people read reviews before going to see (pointing at my friends, family and other possible people in the world)



In order to find out if a movie is worth watching. Don't think that's important? Look at this.

One person it is definitely for is Gloria DeMent, the 84-year-old grandmother who wrote AP film critic Christy Lemire in horror after spending $96 to take four generations of her family to see "The Nutcracker in 3-D." She wrote: "It broke my heart when we left the theater that my little great-granddaughters (ages 5-13) had sad little, confused faces."[/p]

Maybe if she had known that Tron: Legacy or The Illusionist or possibly even Gulliver's Travels was a much better movie for her kids, and she looked at the reviews, she wouldn't have wasted a hundred bucks and the entertainment of the children.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

That's touching and sad at the same time, well maybe it wasn't made for them.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> That's touching and sad at the same time, well maybe it wasn't made for them.


Nutcracker 3D, considered as a huge box-office flop and an abomination to movies, by critics and movie goers alike. It's considered as one of the worst movies of the 21st century.

It wasn't made for anyone.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

I'm much more used to your previous Avatar, this one scares me.


----------

